# سؤالى لادم وحواء



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع ده بيدور فى بالى بقاله فترة كبيرة ونفس اعرف ارائكم 
ناس كتير بيحكولى مشاكل من النوع ده 
مستنية ارائكم بقا 
هل توافق بالجواز من شخص تحبه اكثر من نفسك 
وهذا الشخص اجرا البحث الطبى قبل الزواج 
وكانت النتيجة  مشاكل فى الانجاب او عدم الانجاب 
وبينكم قصة حب عظيمة 
هل هتختار الحب او الاولاد 
ولا هتترك الموضوع لارادة ربنا 
على العلم انه ممكن الاتنين يكونوا كويسين جدا بعد الفحص   ومع ذلك لا ينجبوا 
​


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الاول عرفي قصة الحب عشان نعرف نجاوب!

اصل حب الافﻻم مش موجود في الواقع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*الرومانسية تقول انى اقولك اتمسك بحبى و اضحى بكل حاجة .. بس الواقع بيقول حاجة تانية

خلينا متفقين الاول ان ممكن جدًا يكون الطرفين كويسيين جدًا و ربنا ميرديش انهم يجيبو أطفال و الفحوصات كلها سليمة و هما الاتنين كويسيين جدًا و مفيش سبب علمى انهم مش بيجيبو أطفال .. عادى جدًا و بتحصل و كتير .. و دى حاجة فى أيد ربنا مش بأيدينا نغيرها و مبتتعرفش غير بعد الجواز و لفترات طويلة كمان و ممكن بعد كدة من غير ما يعرفو تبقى الزوجة حامل و تبقى أسعد مفاجأة فى حياتهم و ربنا أراد انها تجيب بيبى فى الوقت دة

لكن من الاول أخد واحد فيه نسبة شك عالية انى مبقاش ماما بسببه ؟؟ لا .. هتقوليلى طب ما انتى ممكن تتجوزى واحد كويس و متجيبيش ساعتها مش بأيدى ساعتها مش اختيارى انا .. أمر ربنا و لو فيه علاج يتعالج و نحاول .. لكن لو واحد كان عنده حاجة قبل الجواز و اتعالج و الدكتور قال انه خلاص بقا كويس و انا بحبه مش هخلى خوفى يمنعنى من حاجة زى كدة .. لان الاحتمال وارد انى ابقى ماما بعد ما اتعالج .. لكن اتنازل عن امومتى قدام الحب لا 

زى لو انا اكتشفت قبل الجواز انى لا قدر الله مش هينفع ابقى ماما لاى سبب مش هزعل لو شريك حياتى قالى انا اسف عايز ابقى أب .. احسنلى يسيبنى فى الاول بدل ما نرتبط و حياتنا تبقى بؤس و يعيش و حاسس انى السبب فى حرمانه من حقه انه يكون أب ..*


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

طب ماذا عن الحلول البديلة...زي الIn vitro fertizliation

او الام البديلة وكده ؟


I love science...it made dreams possible


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب ماذا عن الحلول البديلة...زي الIn vitro fertizliation
> 
> او الام البديلة وكده ؟
> 
> ...


*
IVF مش دايما بينجح 
دة غير ان فيه حالات مبينفعش فيها الموضوع دة أصلا و متقوليش ازاى عشان هتفتح حوار كبير اوى :smile01*


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> IVF مش دايما بينجح
> دة غير ان فيه حالات مبينفعش فيها الموضوع دة أصلا و متقوليش ازاى عشان هتفتح حوار كبير اوى :smile01*



انا مش دكتور ومعلوماتي على ادي....بس اعتقد حاﻻت نادرة جداً جداً؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا مش دكتور ومعلوماتي على ادي....بس اعتقد حاﻻت نادرة جداً جداً؟



*نادرة اة جدًا جدًا لا و مش دايما فى الحالات الى بتفع بنتجح من اول مرة كمان و بيبقى الاجهاد على الام كبير .. *


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

احسن من مفيش....وانشاء الله في المستقبل ثقتي كبيرة في العلم انه هيزود الفرص


----------



## Strident (31 أكتوبر 2012)

وبعدين فيه حل بقى بينفع دايماً...

اسمه الAdoption

التبني...


اللي عايز اقوله...يا رورو مش ﻻزم تحطي الموضوع انه يا دي يا دي....

لو انا باحبها جداً وهي بتحبني جداً....خﻻص نتجوز ونتبنى طفل ايه المشكلة؟ بس يكون صغير اوي دي مهمة بالنسبة لي


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الرومانسية تقول انى اقولك اتمسك بحبى و اضحى بكل حاجة .. بس الواقع بيقول حاجة تانية
> 
> خلينا متفقين الاول ان ممكن جدًا يكون الطرفين كويسيين جدًا و ربنا ميرديش انهم يجيبو أطفال و الفحوصات كلها سليمة و هما الاتنين كويسيين جدًا و مفيش سبب علمى انهم مش بيجيبو أطفال .. عادى جدًا و بتحصل و كتير .. و دى حاجة فى أيد ربنا مش بأيدينا نغيرها و مبتتعرفش غير بعد الجواز و لفترات طويلة كمان و ممكن بعد كدة من غير ما يعرفو تبقى الزوجة حامل و تبقى أسعد مفاجأة فى حياتهم و ربنا أراد انها تجيب بيبى فى الوقت دة
> 
> ...


انا معاكى جدا فى كلامك يا شقاوة 
اكيد محدش هيقدر يتنازل عن النقطة دى امام الحب 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وبعدين فيه حل بقى بينفع دايماً...
> 
> اسمه الAdoption
> 
> ...


كلامك كويس لكن مش كل الناس بتفكر كدا خصوصا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى ده 
ده اول حاجة بيسالوا عليها بعد الجواز بشهر انتى حامل ولا لا 
واكيد مش الكل كدا بيختلف من شخصية لشخصية ​


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

على حسب ايه اقوى , لو عاطفية الأمومة (او الابوة فى الحالات المعكوسة) اقوى عند الشخص ده , مش هيقدر يتنازل , وحقه ! , كل واحد حر يحدد ايه اولوياته من غير ما حد يدى لنفسه الحق انه يلومه.


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كلامك كويس لكن مش كل الناس بتفكر كدا خصوصا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى ده
> ده اول حاجة بيسالوا عليها بعد الجواز بشهر انتى حامل ولا لا
> واكيد مش الكل كدا بيختلف من شخصية لشخصية ​



مانتي عارفة رايي في المجتمع الشرقي 
خليني ساكت 


بس هو ايه الفرق بين طفل انتي والداه، وبين طفل خدتيه ومربياه على انك امه؟

بالاوقع، الراجل....الراجل، نظرياً مش هتفرق معاه كتير...لانه كده كده ﻻ هيحمل وﻻ هيعمل حاجة...
وكده كده حياتهم الجنسية مش هتتأثر...

ده غير ان كده اليتامى دول هيﻻقوا عائﻻت...


بصراحة الموضوع مفيهوش عيب واحد....

المجتمع الشرقي بيحب بس يعقد على نفسه...يعمل مشكلة ويرفض الحلول...مجتمع فكسان سيبك منه!

هو المهم تبقي حامل، وﻻ المهم تبقي ام؟

طب هاسألك سؤال أصعب...

لو عرفتي، بطريقة معجزية انك لو حملتي، هتجيبوا طفل مشوه....تفضلي واحد متبنياه...بس سليم...وﻻ تجيبي واحد مشوه...ويبقى واحد مشوه والتاني يتيم؟ 

بصراحة بقى....screw المجتمع....


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> على حسب ايه اقوى , لو عاطفية الأمومة (او الابوة فى الحالات المعكوسة) اقوى عند الشخص ده , مش هيقدر يتنازل , وحقه ! , كل واحد حر يحدد ايه اولوياته من غير ما حد يدى لنفسه الحق انه يلومه.



افتينا يا عم كريتيك...

جبتلهم 100 حل...محدش عايز ياخد بيهم 

1- IVF
2- الام البديلة (الرحم البيدل)
3- التبني


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبه لى لو كان هوافق
لكن
هذا يختلف من شخص لشخص
ولو حب حقيقى لازم يوافق


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> افتينا يا عم كريتيك...
> 
> جبتلهم 100 حل...محدش عايز ياخد بيهم
> 
> ...


فيه ناس معندهاش امكانيات ولا مصاريف , وفيه ناس لسان حالها هيقول "وانا ادخل نفسى فى المتاهة دى كلها ليه وجايز ارجع اندم , الله الغنى"
مش كل الناس بتفكر زى بعضها , والموضوع شائك لأنه ليه علاقة برغبة متأصلة


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

التبني ﻻ ارى له اي كلفة....لو مش هيقدروا يصرفوا عليه..زيبقى ميخلفوش اصﻻً لان مش هيعرفوا يصرفوا على الطبيعي!


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> التبني ﻻ ارى له اي كلفة....لو مش هيقدروا يصرفوا عليه..زيبقى ميخلفوش اصﻻً لان مش هيعرفوا يصرفوا على الطبيعي!


مفيش تبنى فى مصر ممنوع !
افرض بقى معرفوش يسافروا او ظروفهم او ظروف العمل متهيئلهومش انهم يقدروا يتعايشوا فى الخارج !


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> مفيش تبنى فى مصر ممنوع !
> افرض بقى معرفوش يسافروا او ظروفهم او ظروف العمل متهيئلهومش انهم يقدروا يتعايشوا فى الخارج !



دي مأساة اخرى من مآسي الإسﻻم....معك حق فيها 

بس رورو ما قالتش في مصر بس...وعموماً...ماذا عن كفالة اليتيم؟


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

> س رورو ما قالتش في مصر بس...وعموماً...ماذا عن كفالة اليتيم؟


بذمتك "كفالة اليتيم" دى كافية انها تشبع عاطفة الابوة او الامومة ؟! احكم انت !


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بذمتك "كفالة اليتيم" دى كافية انها تشبع عاطفة الابوة او الامومة ؟! احكم انت !



طبعاً لا...انا بس كنت باحاول اﻻقي حلول...

انا لو عليا هادفع رشوة واخد طفل يتيم واسميه من وهو صغير 

زي القضية اللي حصلت من كام سنة كده


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طبعاً لا...انا بس كنت باحاول اﻻقي حلول...
> 
> انا لو عليا هادفع رشوة واخد طفل يتيم واسميه من وهو صغير
> 
> زي القضية اللي حصلت من كام سنة كده


طيب شوفت بقى الدوامة دى كلها , يبقى نلتمس العذر لو حد فى الشرق فكر مليون مرة قبل ما يقدم على الزواج من حد مش بيخلف


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب شوفت بقى الدوامة دى كلها , يبقى نلتمس العذر لو حد فى الشرق فكر مليون مرة قبل ما يقدم على الزواج من حد مش بيخلف



يعني انت افترضت انهم:

1- كل واحد لقى توأم روحه وعاشوا قصة حب (ودي لوحدها مأساة كلنا محتارين فيها...محدش عارف يﻻقي واحدة يبقى فيه قصة حب معاها، وتنفع تتجوزها!!)

2- ظروف المعيشة والاهل متوافقة وتساعد انهم يتجوزوا

3- الاتنين او واحد فيهم مبيعرفش يخلف

4- مفيش وﻻ اجراء طبي نفع يعالجهم

5- معرفوش يعملوا IVF

6- معرفوش يعملوا اي حاجة بديلة ومش ناويين يسافروا


خﻻص بقى انا اعمل لك ايه؟!



اقول لك حاجة؟
اللي مش هيسافر من البلد احسن له يقعد من غير خلفة  اقول لك ايه طيب؟! 

انت معايا وﻻ معاهم؟


طب خليني اعقدها لك بقى....انت بتتكلم من ناحية الطرف القادر ع الانجاب...طب مش هيتجوز وهيشوف حد تاني...


اللي مش قادر ده يعمل اييييييييه بقى؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وبعدين فيه حل بقى بينفع دايماً...
> 
> اسمه الAdoption
> 
> ...


 
 ادى كلامك ده احلى تقييم
 بس فى نفس الوقت عارفا إن  تفكير الناس مختلف عن بعض--
 يعنى  موضوع التبنى ده مش اى حد يقبله---
 بتختلف عن مقدار محبه كل شخص و تكيف كل شخص--
 فى ناس عندها الامومه و الابوه فوق اى شىء--
 و فى ناس متقدرش تمارس امومه  او الابوه غير لو الطفل يكون ابنهم من صلبهم.....
 و فى ناس بيقدروا فعلا يمارسوا الامومه و الابوه مع طفل متبنى---

 الحقيقه على حسب مقدور كل شخص و اعتقد لا لوم على  إختلاف رضود الفعل لإن كل واحد عارف مقدرته-- و المفروض منغسبش على نفسنا على شىء إحنى مش قادوا لإن بعد كدا ممكن النتايج تبقى اسواء---


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ادى كلامك ده احلى تقييم
> بس فى نفس الوقت عارفا إن  تفكير الناس مختلف عن بعض--
> يعنى  موضوع التبنى ده مش اى حد يقبله---
> بتختلف عن مقدار محبه كل شخص و تكيف كل شخص--
> ...



مرسييييي كتيييير لكﻻمك الرقيق...

بس سؤال صغير...

انتي كواحدة ست....لو بتولدي...وقبل ما تشوفي الولد مثﻻً اغمى عليكي شوية...وبدلت الطفلين...هتعرفي؟

اعتقد لا 

اظن ان دي مشكلة بسبب تربيتنا في محتمع (....)  ....وليس بسبب الطبيعة البشرية


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

لا انا مفترضتش حاجة
كل الحكاية ان الحالة العامة فى مصر "الطبقة المتوسطة" غالبا مش هتقدر على الحلول اللى انت بتقول عليها , واللى هيقدر مش هيستحبها طالما فى ايده ميدخلش فى المتاهة دى من الاول


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا انا مفترضتش حاجة
> كل الحكاية ان الحالة العامة فى مصر "الطبقة المتوسطة" غالبا مش هتقدر على الحلول اللى انت بتقول عليها , واللى هيقدر مش هيستحبها طالما فى ايده ميدخلش فى المتاهة دى من الاول



متاهة بالنسبة للقادر على الانجاب....يكمل مع الطرف التاني وﻻ يشوف له حد تاني...

لكن الطرف اللي هو نفسه غير قادر على الانجاب....ده يعمل ايه؟


----------



## Critic (1 نوفمبر 2012)

> لكن الطرف اللي هو نفسه غير قادر على الانجاب....ده يعمل ايه؟


يسافر !
لو ظروفه مسمحتش للسفر , يا يرتبط بحد غير قادر على الانجاب هو كمان , يا ينتظر حد يقبل بيه , هى مأساه فعلا , بس هى دى ظروف المجتمع !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسييييي كتيييير لكﻻمك الرقيق...
> 
> بس سؤال صغير...
> 
> ...


 بص ممكن بردوا يكون عندك حق إنه  شق بيرجع للمجتمع و لعاداته و تقاليده و نظرته للامور و تقبلها--
 لكن بردوا فى شق بيرجع للفرد نفسه و مدى  شعوره و تحمله و قبوله للوضع--

 اما عن نفسى فانا عندى استعداد الحقيقه  انى اتبنى--
 و من و انا طفله كان عندى الحلم ده--
 و لما كنت بروح ملاجىء كانوا كام طفل كدا يمسكوا فيا و يبكوا و يقولو ليا "ماما" لدرجه انى بطلت اروح لإنى بقيت اتعب نفسيا جدا إنى مش قادرا اخدهم معايا و حسيت انى بتعبهم هما كمان-- لإنى بديهم حب لوقت قليل و بيفتقدوا كتير 
 و  عندى استعدا حتى و انا عندى و لاد انى اتبنى اطفال و  اعاملهم مثل اولادى ---
 و  لو كان ينفع بس ... فعلا ده حلم عندى
 الموضوع ده خلانى ابكى --
 كفايا بئا كلام فيه


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بص ممكن بردوا يكون عندك حق إنه  شق بيرجع للمجتمع و لعاداته و تقاليده و نظرته للامور و تقبلها--
> لكن بردوا فى شق بيرجع للفرد نفسه و مدى  شعوره و تحمله و قبوله للوضع--
> 
> اما عن نفسى فانا عندى استعداد الحقيقه  انى اتبنى--
> ...



كﻻم رائع وصادق....ميطلعش غير من قلب كبير ومُحب ونبيل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كﻻم رائع وصادق....ميطلعش غير من قلب كبير ومُحب ونبيل


* اشكرك*
* على فكره مش قاصدى كفايا كلام فى الموضوع إننا نقفل الموضوع و محدش يتكلم --*
* قاصدى إنى انا اخرج من التوبيك و انتم تكملوا كلام فيه --*
* واااجب التوضيح -- لحسن رورو تيجى تظبتنى :love45:*
* هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مانتي عارفة رايي في المجتمع الشرقي
> خليني ساكت
> 
> 
> ...


بص  عاطفة الامومة دى غريزة جوه اى ست كل ست تحب تحمل وتولد وتحس بمشاعر الامومة دى 
مش عارفة بجد اقولك ايه فى موضوع ان الطفل ممكن يبقى مشوه بس اكيد كل ام تتمنى طفل سليم 
لكن موضوع تبنى طفل ده متهيالى صعب شوية 
وكتير من الناس مش بيقدم على المرحلة دى 
بدليل ان فى ناس كتير مش معاها اطفال بالها سنين طويلة ومع ذلك محولتش تتبنى طفل 
هما بيشوفوا الموضوع ده صعب شوية 
يمكن زى ما قولتلك مجتمعنا الشرقى 
منغلق على نفسه شوية ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> على حسب ايه اقوى , لو عاطفية الأمومة (او الابوة فى الحالات المعكوسة) اقوى عند الشخص ده , مش هيقدر يتنازل , وحقه ! , كل واحد حر يحدد ايه اولوياته من غير ما حد يدى لنفسه الحق انه يلومه.


كلامك صح كريتيك اكيد الموضوع بيختلف من شخص لتانى 
مش كل الناس بتفكر زى بعض 
اكيد فى ناس بتفضل انها تنجب والحب اكيد هتلاقيه 
وناس تانى   بتفضل الحب  عن اى شىء تانى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بذمتك "كفالة اليتيم" دى كافية انها تشبع عاطفة الابوة او الامومة ؟! احكم انت !


انا من رايى لا مش هجيبطفل معرفهوش وعاوزنى احس انى امه 
معتقدش انى هحس بيه كابن ليا انا معاك انى فى البداية هبقى فرحانة انى بقى معايا طفل لكن مع الوقت  هحس بانه مش حته منى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسييييي كتيييير لكﻻمك الرقيق...
> 
> بس سؤال صغير...
> 
> ...


لا اختلف معاك فى النقطة دى الام بتحس باولادها جدا دى غريزة مميزها بيها ربنا انها تحس باولادها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> يسافر !
> لو ظروفه مسمحتش للسفر , يا يرتبط بحد غير قادر على الانجاب هو كمان , يا ينتظر حد يقبل بيه , هى مأساه فعلا , بس هى دى ظروف المجتمع !


عاوزة اقول حاجة فى النقطة دى ياما شوفنا حالات كتير 
مش بتنجب وعندها مشاكل كبيرة وداخت على الدكاترة 
ولفت العالم والطب مش نفع 
لكن ارادة ربنا فوق كل شىء 
وحصل حمل من عند ربنا 
ياريت مش ننسى الحتة دى ان كل حاجة بارادة ربنا 
يعنى اللى بيرضى  باللى ربنا اراده ليه 
ربنا بيعوضه ​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

التبني احنا مستغربينه بسبب الثقافة الهباب اللي حوالينا...اللي جاية من دين بيحرم التبني....


شخصياً...."الغريزة" وتﻻقي الارواح، ان صح التعبير، انا غير مؤمن بيها...واؤمن انه من الممكن خداعها وانها غير حقيقية وخداعة 

فين حبوا اعداءكم تيجي تدافع معايا عن التبني


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اشكرك*
> * على فكره مش قاصدى كفايا كلام فى الموضوع إننا نقفل الموضوع و محدش يتكلم --*
> * قاصدى إنى انا اخرج من التوبيك و انتم تكملوا كلام فيه --*
> * واااجب التوضيح -- لحسن رورو تيجى تظبتنى :love45:*
> * هههههههههههههههه*


حبيبة قلبى انتى اللى تقعدى وانا امشى 
انتى تتكلمى برحتك وتقولى اللى عاوزاه 
كفاية كلامك الجميل ومشاعرك الرقيقة ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع يحتاج تفكير قبل الرفض او الموافقة ويمكن يختار وحدة سليمة جدا ولكنا لن تنجب منه هذه ارادة الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع يحتاج تفكير قبل الرفض او الموافقة ويمكن يختار وحدة سليمة جدا ولكنا لن تنجب منه هذه ارادة الله


كلامك صح فعلا ده بيحصل 
ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## Strident (1 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع يحتاج تفكير قبل الرفض او الموافقة ويمكن يختار وحدة سليمة جدا ولكنا لن تنجب منه هذه ارادة الله



Hmmm....ok...many won't like this so I'll make it as smooth as possible...

"God leaves "some" room to science"


----------



## white.angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممممممم ... مش عارفه اعتقد انى لو لقيت شخص مناسب ليا ... واثق فى اننا هنعيش مع بعض حياه سعيده ... او على الاقل مش جحيم ... وبحبه ... مظنش انى ممكن اتنازل عنه ... يمكن لان الامومه عندى مهمه لكن مش لدرجة انى اضحى عشانها بشريك حياه مناس وعيبه الوحيد عدم الانجاب

وكمان تعالو نفكر ان لو انا اللى مش بأنجب ... كان هيسبنى ولالا !!!*

*وموضوع الاطفال له حلول كتيره ... منها التبنى زى ما قال جونى وحبوا ... وفى افكار تاني قد تكون غير صحيحه ... بس بتتحل يعنى D:*

*لان ممكن ارتبط بانسان بينجب بس نعيش فى جحيم والاولاد يكونوا غير اسوياء ... الموضوع محير ... بس انا بميل لكفة الشريك مش الابناء *

*ويمكن اولوياتى تتغير بعدين ونظرتى ناو تكون غير كامله *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بدون تفكير سأختار الحب
وعلى الرب الباقي فقد حملت 
حنة وكانت عاقر  بسن متقدم جداً وكانت ارادة الله
مشكورة رورو للموضوع الرائع
الرب يباارك مجهودك


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ممممممم ... مش عارفه اعتقد انى لو لقيت شخص مناسب ليا ... واثق فى اننا هنعيش مع بعض حياه سعيده ... او على الاقل مش جحيم ... وبحبه ... مظنش انى ممكن اتنازل عنه ... يمكن لان الامومه عندى مهمه لكن مش لدرجة انى اضحى عشانها بشريك حياه مناس وعيبه الوحيد عدم الانجاب
> 
> وكمان تعالو نفكر ان لو انا اللى مش بأنجب ... كان هيسبنى ولالا !!!*
> 
> ...


حبيبة قلبى اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة 
لكن زى ما قولتى الموضوع بيختلف من حد لتانى 
واكيد فى حلول كتير لموضوع الانجاب 
وعجبتنى اوووووووى حتة ان ارتبط بانسان بينجب لكن نعيش فى جحيم والاطفال يكونوا غير اسوياء 
لكن بصراحة  احنا ناسيين حاجة مهمة جدا 
ان اللى عايش الواقع غير اللى بيبتكلم وهو مش عايش الموضوع 
احنا منقدرش نحكم على الموضوع ده 
غير لما نعيش الحياه دى ونمر بيها فعلا 
لكن كلنا بنقول اراء بعيدة عن الواقع 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> بدون تفكير سأختار الحب
> وعلى الرب الباقي فقد حملت
> حنة وكانت عاقر  بسن متقدم جداً وكانت ارادة الله
> مشكورة رورو للموضوع الرائع
> الرب يباارك مجهودك


ميرسى جدا كليمو لكلامك 
فعلا ارادة ربنا قادرة تغير كل شىء 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جبتو سيرة التبنى قولت اقول رأيى فيه لانه فى نظرى اروع الحاجات الانسانية اللى ممكن تتعمل 
انا نفسى اتبنى اطفال حتى لو عندى اولادى انا عايزة اتبنى بردو 

بالنسبة للسؤال مقدرش احكم واقولك هعمل ايه ساعتها لانى معرفش قدرة احتمالى ايه ولا ايه القرار اللى هاخده ولا ايه هتكون اولوياتى وقتها 
ممكن اقولك اجابة ملائكية انى مش هسيبه وهتمسك بالحب ,او انى هسيبه لانى مش هتنازل عن الامومه , مقدرش اقولك اى حاجة منهم 
لان الانسان مش بيعرف نفسه حقيقى ومش بيكتشف نفسه الا لما يتحط فى الموقف


----------



## تعيسة (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اممممممممممم انا بختار الحب والاولاد دي بارادة ربنا
والله قادر على عمل كل شي واي شي
في كتير ناس بتكون التحاليل منيحة وبعد الزواج ما بيجيهم ولاد
كل الامور بايد ربنا ولازم نكوم مؤمنيين وبس


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جبتو سيرة التبنى قولت اقول رأيى فيه لانه فى نظرى اروع الحاجات الانسانية اللى ممكن تتعمل
> انا نفسى اتبنى اطفال حتى لو عندى اولادى انا عايزة اتبنى بردو
> 
> بالنسبة للسؤال مقدرش احكم واقولك هعمل ايه ساعتها لانى معرفش قدرة احتمالى ايه ولا ايه القرار اللى هاخده ولا ايه هتكون اولوياتى وقتها
> ...




اولا نورتى يا انجل مش تغيبى عننا تانى 
رايك فعلا صح يا انجل الانسان ميقدرش يحكم على الموقف فعلا الا لما يعيش فيه 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> اممممممممممم انا بختار الحب والاولاد دي بارادة ربنا
> والله قادر على عمل كل شي واي شي
> في كتير ناس بتكون التحاليل منيحة وبعد الزواج ما بيجيهم ولاد
> كل الامور بايد ربنا ولازم نكوم مؤمنيين وبس


فعلا حبيبتى انا قولت كدا ان ممكن التحاليل وكل حاجة تكون كويسة ويتجوزوا وبعد كدا ميجبوش اطفال 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## Strident (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جبتو سيرة التبنى قولت اقول رأيى فيه لانه فى نظرى اروع الحاجات الانسانية اللى ممكن تتعمل
> انا نفسى اتبنى اطفال حتى لو عندى اولادى انا عايزة اتبنى بردو
> 
> بالنسبة للسؤال مقدرش احكم واقولك هعمل ايه ساعتها لانى معرفش قدرة احتمالى ايه ولا ايه القرار اللى هاخده ولا ايه هتكون اولوياتى وقتها
> ...



ماهو اقتراحي في الصفحات اللي قبل كده انك تاخدي الحب ولو مفيش اوﻻد تتبنوا 
بس الناس معجبهاش التبني


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اولا نورتى يا انجل مش تغيبى عننا تانى
> رايك فعلا صح يا انجل الانسان ميقدرش يحكم على الموقف فعلا الا لما يعيش فيه
> ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
> [/CENTER]



ميرسى ياجميلة هو الغياب بيبقا مش بأيدى 
ميرسى على الترحيب :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ماهو اقتراحي في الصفحات اللي قبل كده انك تاخدي الحب ولو مفيش اوﻻد تتبنوا
> بس الناس معجبهاش التبني



هو فيه اروع من التبنى ؟ حتى لو فيه اطفال لو عندهم القدرة انم يتبنوا طفل زيادة اتنين ايه المشكلة 
لا ممكن تكون المسألة مش حكاية مش عجبتهم الفكرة لكن ممكن تكون فكرة جديدة مش اكتر


----------



## Anas2 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

طب بصي عزيزتي, الأمر بيختلف من حد لثاني ومش هتلاقي نفس الردود 
بس أنا شخصيا, أيوا أوافق على الزواج من حبيبتي حتى لو كانت مبتخلفش....


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> طب بصي عزيزتي, الأمر بيختلف من حد لثاني ومش هتلاقي نفس الردود
> بس أنا شخصيا, أيوا أوافق على الزواج من حبيبتي حتى لو كانت مبتخلفش....


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل وفعلا كل الاراء بتختلف من شخص لاخر *​


----------

